# Still want to give it a go..



## chick26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum.. (please be gentle  ) I have read through many threads before posting myself so a lot of my questions have already been answered, but I would appreciate some honest opinions please.

Now I know that given our ages and the fact we do need to work to earn a l living I am quite certain of what most answers will be. I understand the situation with the economy and am under no illusion it would be easy. Just as much negative/realistic views I read I can't stop thinking about it and it really is our dream to move to Cyprus. 

We are hoping to come out again in a few months so it would be lovely if we could meet some expats and get a feel for life in Cyprus, even if it's to advise us not to just to know we have tried and if it really wouldn't work out then fine but at least we tried.

A bit about us, I am a hairdresser (21) with 5yrs experience and my husband (27) is a HGV driver and scaffolder. Whilst in Cyprus in May we noticed a lot of construction work unfinished and I imagine due to money crisis may remain this way for some time? So I guess a job scaffolding would be just short of a miracle! Again with hairdressing can this still be a possible year round job if you don't speak Greek? I can do bridal hair and upstyles, extensions etc..

We have 2 dogs and would need to rent a house with a garden. My husband had a look online and seems to think we could find somewhere suitable to rent for around €350 a month? I have seen some hairstylist jobs for hotels earning around €12000 a year which seems a good salary to me!! 

We are thinking of saving for a year and coming out next year again for a few weeks. What does everyone think would we be foolish to consider a move out here? Thank you


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Its not going to be easy but if your mind is set give it a go at such a young age why the hell not , mabey rent a furnished apartment so u wont have to pay on brining stuff out.... we moved here 2 months ago im a beautician and still trying to earn its not easy but hopefully all will work out ...if you want to meet up when your next here just pm me ...Angie x


----------



## chick26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks that would be great! How is life for you out there? Would you advise to bring a lot of savings? How likely is it to afford the little extra luxuries like day trips and going out for dinner once or twice a month is that realistic on a basic wage? Do you feel that it's the right place for you? Sorry so many questions! Thanks again x


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

chick26 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum.. (please be gentle  ) I have read through many threads before posting myself so a lot of my questions have already been answered, but I would appreciate some honest opinions please.
> 
> Now I know that given our ages and the fact we do need to work to earn a l living I am quite certain of what most answers will be. I understand the situation with the economy and am under no illusion it would be easy. Just as much negative/realistic views I read I can't stop thinking about it and it really is our dream to move to Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Chick
We are moving out in 13 days and if it works it works and if it doesn't it doesn't!
My only advise is quite obvious "don't burn all your bridges".
If at 21 you fail you have lost nothing. You seem quite set on coming anyway so why not give it a go.Im calling my adventure a gap year or maybe two,(however I'm certain I'm not coming back)If we fail in our quest we will come back re-group and try again.If you want something that much only you can make it happen.For your information we are taking enough funds to be self sufficient for a couple of years.Im a confident person and extremely good at my job so I'm not worried if I don't get customers straight away.In time And through word of mouth we should be able to make it work, if not I will be 45 come back to the Uk earn some more and give it another go.
Good luck. And maybe one day we can meet up.( I can't wait to go to one of the meet up things arranged on here)
Good luck with your decision.
Dave


----------



## chick26 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think your right and that puts it into perspective for me really, we can only try. I always over analyse things.. typical woman! Then I guess we will never know untill we try! I know it sounds silly but if it were just us it wouldn't be so bad but I worry for my dogs and fear putting them through it all and then having to come back! 

Thanks for the sound advice it makes a lot of sense and and gives me hope that either way we will find our feet  I wish you the best of luck with your move and I hope it all works out sounds like you have a solid plan. Bet you can't wait! Look forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

chick26 said:


> I think your right and that puts it into perspective for me really, we can only try. I always over analyse things.. typical woman! Then I guess we will never know untill we try! I know it sounds silly but if it were just us it wouldn't be so bad but I worry for my dogs and fear putting them through it all and then having to come back!
> 
> Thanks for the sound advice it makes a lot of sense and and gives me hope that either way we will find our feet  I wish you the best of luck with your move and I hope it all works out sounds like you have a solid plan. Bet you can't wait! Look forward to hearing how you get on!


I couldn't possibly comment on your dogs as we re homed ours straight away because of our life style and working hours it would of been cruel for us to bring our little dog with us,she's doing fine even though she's quite local we've chosen not to see her.
That has been very hard but we have had to be ruthless with our decision's.


We are so excited and also naturally apprehensive and just can't wait
However it's going to be quite scary as we got to find a home,car in about a week. We have a few places lined up so should be ok.
Dave


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

chick26 said:


> but I worry for my dogs and fear putting them through it all and then having to come back!
> !


Our (quite elderly) dogs made the journey with no apparent problems- even came on the same flight as my wife, but in the hold of course! (if you want, I'll find out who we used & pm you the details). We found lots of good advice on the forum about what you need to do, but procedures fairly straight forward- just the final hurdle of finding the old airport to pick them up that was a bit demanding- oh! and the multiple layers of bureaucracy, going from one person to another to get the same piece of paper stamped multiple times but, hey, this is Cyprus we're talking about!!!!!

Undoubtedly biggest problem for dogs is the heat, particularly when exercising them, but get up early enough and the mornings are gorgeous! And be ware of the various POTENTIAL problems that are mentioned elsewhere for dogs generally, which you just don't come across in the UK.

Other than that, our 2 geriatrics (and the new rescue dog) seem to love their life here- but no matter how many times I ask them, they just won't tell me!!!


----------



## chick26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info, sorry I haven't been on here for a while to reply. That's interesting. We bought one of our dogs from Australia to UK so hopefully this one should be fine for him! Although we didn't really have any paperwork this end, so that's good to know if it's the case there. All worth it though I'm sure! One is a husky so I do worry about her but surprisingly saw quite a few whilst on holiday in Paphos! I imagine there's not so much worry about them being stolen as there's a lot of hype over here about that kind of thing at the moment, such a shame. Well I'll look into it a bit further. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

chick26 said:


> Thanks for the info, sorry I haven't been on here for a while to reply. That's interesting. We bought one of our dogs from Australia to UK so hopefully this one should be fine for him! Although we didn't really have any paperwork this end, so that's good to know if it's the case there. All worth it though I'm sure! One is a husky so I do worry about her but surprisingly saw quite a few whilst on holiday in Paphos! I imagine there's not so much worry about them being stolen as there's a lot of hype over here about that kind of thing at the moment, such a shame. Well I'll look into it a bit further. Thank you


There is a lot of Husky here and it seem that the thick fur protect them also from the heat, not only from cold.

Anders


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

chick26 said:


> I think your right and that puts it into perspective for me really, we can only try. I always over analyse things.. typical woman! Then I guess we will never know untill we try! I know it sounds silly but if it were just us it wouldn't be so bad but I worry for my dogs and fear putting them through it all and then having to come back!
> 
> Thanks for the sound advice it makes a lot of sense and and gives me hope that either way we will find our feet  I wish you the best of luck with your move and I hope it all works out sounds like you have a solid plan. Bet you can't wait! Look forward to hearing how you get on!


We brought out two cats and a Border Collie and took them back total cost around £2600, it's not cheap.


----------

